# Contest Winnings from Sweet Cigars (I am banned from future contests)



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Your not banned buddy, you just can't play anymore! :rotfl:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, That is a nice prize, good job cypress


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Your not banned buddy, you just can't play anymore! :rotfl:


Very funny, congrats on the cigar winnings.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

congrats Sam
please send the CAO amf AF's my way lol


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> congrats Sam
> please send the CAO amf AF's my way lol


Naaa Bill, if you don't want the Brazilia Sam send it back! Those suckers are awesome! Thanks to Dale(Smoke20) I have another one to smoke this weekend!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Brazils are a great smoke. I like to box pressed vitola the best and wish I had more of them as I am out.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Naaa Bill, if you don't want the Brazilia Sam send it back! Those suckers are awesome! Thanks to Dale(Smoke20) I have another one to smoke this weekend!


These are a great cigar. They had a joedeal a long tima ago and it was 9.99 a 5 pack and I bought a ton of them. One of my favorite cigars.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Let me know how that H. Uppman Cedar Aged Cameroon is. Been wanting to try one.

Great prizes, congrats man.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice winnings! I have never seen or heard of the H Upmann Ceda Aged Cameroon, is that new or something? The H Upmann Vintage Cameroon is a very good cigar, how do they compare in taste and price?


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Nice winnings! I have never seen or heard of the H Upmann Ceda Aged Cameroon, is that new or something? The H Upmann Vintage Cameroon is a very good cigar, how do they compare in taste and price?


Well I had two of them gifted to me in that humi bigtatoo79 gave me. I haven't smoked the other one yet, but I will let you know what I think when I do.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, congrats. Nice selection of sticks there.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

